
Elon Musk Interview with Joe Rogan - dfischer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycPr5-27vSI&t=1s
======
GhostVII
Wow, I knew Musk wasn't good at speaking, but he doesn't look at all like a
CEO here. Part of that is probably because it is a long interview where he
didn't get the questions ahead of time, but he just doesn't seem very
confident in his answers, almost awkwardly answering the questions. Seems
pretty stressed.

~~~
enoj
To me it seems the exact opposite than stressed. It seems completely relaxed,
him just being honest about nothing and everything at the same time. Taking
his time to think before answering, sipping on a drink and enjoying it too.

I agree he doesn't look much like a CEO, but does that need to be something
negative? I think I know Musk better as a person after watching this, in
contrary to the typical Silicon Valley "CEO" corporate interviews.

EDIT: Should be noted too that this is pretty common for Joe Rogan interviews.
Relaxed atmosphere and 2-3 hours of thinking out loud without much structure
or agenda.

------
wpdev_63
Joe Rogan is disingenuous.

~~~
jumbopapa
Why do you say this?

